

The microscopic structures of dried human tears - giga_cardoso
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/the-microscopic-structures-of-dried-human-tears-180947766/?no-ist

======
skrebbel
Cool poetry, but that's about it. You can out just about anything under a
microscope and find interesting patterns patterns. Warmly recommended,
actually. A bit like browsing through a fractal but more surprising (imo)

------
joshvm
How much of the structures are formed from the cover slip interacting with the
liquid on the slide? The fractal-style patterns can be made easily at home
with toothpaste pressed between two sheets of acrylic.

